# Gun Oil or Wahl Clipper Oil?



## Freightliner

Is Rem Oil aka gun oil or Wahl Clipper Oil safe for trains? Especially plastic.


----------



## shaygetz

I use Wahl as gun oil can be risky for plastic...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It depends on the gun oil. Most gun oils would be 100% safe for plastics.


----------



## Freightliner

It's Remington oil John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I can't find anything that says their standard Rem Oil will harm plastics. Looks like it's petroleum based, so if it harms your trains, standard oil would as well I would imagine.

I've attached the MSDS for Rem Oil.


----------



## wvgca

I sometimes use Hoppes gun oil for lubing motors, works well, has a nice needle tip applicator, no problems on the plastic [so far]


----------



## todamtall

I have used hoppes gun oil for years with no problems. Own"'peterbilts" !!


----------



## J.C.

don't know about gun oil but Wahl has a cleaning effect and greatly improves contact I use it on rails in miniscule amount.


----------

